# Sores on bottom of tail area pic included (resized)



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

Any ideas on what this is about? I know the picture is out of focus. It was very difficult to get a photo at all. I just noticed this today. The kid is 11 days old. It isn't bleeding, but seems crusty and irritated.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Sores on bottom of tail area pic included*

Are there any little bumps? I've had kids get staph in that area and treated it with chlorhexadine.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Sores on bottom of tail area pic included*

Wow, let me try to resize this. Yes there are tiny bumps, but they are not open. The sore part is in the bend of her tail on both edges. Where do I get that medication? Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Call up Blue Heron, see if they have orf going around their kid pen...it's nothing more than bumps under the tail and sandpaper feelings to the ears. Only if you use caustic products and cause secondary bacteria/infection is it a problem. Some kids whose dams aren't immune and don't give immunity to their kids get it while others don't. Only if it is a soremouth where it gets on the mouth and teats is it a problem.

Chorhexideen is cheap, you can pick up squeeze bottles of it at TSC usually, vets carry it, jefferslivestock.com also has it. As long as you use it sparringly and not to thickly you can also use nolvasan which is the same drug but instead of spraying it on it's a balm. Don't dry this stuff out and burst those tiny bumps. Vicki


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you say it O. R. F.?


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow I just did some reading. It said that I should call the cdc if exposed?! The bumps aren't open, but there are open sores on both sides. Should I be wearing gloves?


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

When I've had kids with bumps under the tail, I didn't call anyone. I haven't used gloves either. I just be sure to wash my hands after treating the kid. It's up to you whether you wear gloves. The important thing is to wash your hands before touching another goat.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/soremouth.html


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been told by the breeder it isn't orf. But I would still like more info on orf, from all you experienced people out there. That article was scary!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Orf, soremouth, contagious icthima is a nuisance disease in goats. The only time that it's scary is during kidding season when kids pass it to moms teats and then she won't let them nurse, or kids get it on their mouths so bad, their lips crack and bleed and won't nurse. It is zoonic. They aren't non communicable until after the scabs fall off, and it's actually how our goats catch this...new stock brought in with no immunity to this, are then in contact with old scabs in the ground from goats or sheep who have had it. We have a really ugly photo of it on a breeder finger after treating soremouth with no gloves on the forum. 

Can you take a kid home from my farm and have it come down with orf, sure...I don't know why breeders have to act like our stock is somehow above catching stuff like this or even having it when you purchased it and then with stress it comes to fruition on the new farm. Livestock catch stuff, just like children. Treat it, you want to keep her comfortable, chlorhexideen is mild, kills bacteria, keeps secondary infection at bay and biggy it is lotiony so it doesn't dry out and crack these small pimples open, which causes secondary infection. Goats get worms, cocci, orf/soremouth, lice, mites...you don't handle it with denial you handle it by giving good information.

Sure this could also be that the kid has gotten into fireants...but it looks exactly like orf. V


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I appreciate the information. I respect your opinion. If you say it looks like orf, then I'm treating it like orf. Since, she does have the open sores with no scabs, and she is with her sister should I expect both of them to get this? I will use gloves when treating it. I'm assuming I don't need to contact the cdc if this is something common and not seemingly serious. I've touched it without gloves, but I washed my hands. I wash them all the time. Should I assume that I shouldn't show her until this heals completely? How long should I expect it to take to heal since I wanted to show in may and june even though my girls are young?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She will be fine end of May for the Brenham show. Obviously you only take healthy goats to shows, and you wouldn't want to take just one of them, it would be super stressfull for them anyway. I know showing is super fun, but in all honesty goatlings go to shows to pick up disease, they so rarely do much more than win their class, most GCH in our area are from older yearlings. I don't show bottle kids.

You won't know if one will catch it and one won't, they aren't full siblings so they got very different colostrum, different immunity from their dams. Vicki


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

Again, good info. I really wanted to show this summer, but maybe it would be better for them if I don't. They are full siblings, both from Lucinda. They were bottle fed colostrum at birth, but I didn't ask who's colostrum or if they both got the same colostrum. I did ask a lot of questions about how they were cared for, but that wasn't one on my list.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks exactly like the sore mouth we had here. My girl got it in the same exact spot. I scrubbed it with Novlasan (undiluted) 2-3 times per day, wore gloves and put the used cotton balls in the burn barrel. Washed hands more religiously than a surgeon and it went away.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

So would Novlasan be better or would chlorhexadine?


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Novalsan is Chlorhexadine acetate.  Worked fabulous for us. The blue gel is easy to coat the area with a cotton ball.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Jamie - I am one of those that loves to show juniors. Bring em on. I think showing is fun and I love to go to shows but not if I don't have a goatie to lead around the ring. . I don't take it too seriously either since my girls are my hobby and I like to enjoy them. And I would certainly think they should be healed up and ready to romp by the end of May.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

haha I am such a newb! I will have to think about the show. I have mixed feelings. I will be at the may show either way. =)


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Jamie - THE only way to learn is by doing. Got to jump in sometime. The sooner the better.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Jamie if you don't want to show yours.... you can help me with mine lol!!!!!


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

haha I do have experience showing. If I do bring mine I'm going to need someone to help me show too.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I will help show Nubians if you will help show LaManchas. Unless they are showing at the same time.


----------

